# Need Bordtella vaccine for grooming?



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I took Riley to be groomed yesterday and the groomer would not take him because he did not have a current bordtella (kennel cough) vaccine. The groomer put this policy in place January 1, but did not tell me when I booked my appointment. I am not too keen on giving Riley this vaccine. I am not planning on boarding him. From what I can tell, it only covers a couple of the viruses that cause kennel cough and only provides protection for 6 months. Is this a common requirement for groomers? What are your thoughts on this vaccine?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My dog club requires this vaccine and since I'm there 2x a week, I have to get it, I know Petsmart requires it also for grooming.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My groomer does not require that vaccine.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You can't win! If you ever plan on kenneling, then you will need the vaccine also. If you do not plan on kenneling....then, you could always groom your own dogs, then not worry about the vaccine.

Or, find a groomer who does not require the vaccine....I have heard about that kennel cough and sure do not want the cough either.... Like I said, you can't win!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My groomer, day care & dog park all require the vaccine.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

My groomer does not require this vaccine. DH and I just checked on a doggie day care and they did not require it either. Reason being the vaccine just covers one type of virus. This particular day care has not had any problem with kennel cough and they've been in business since the late 80's.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this is just a decision you have to make for yourself. But I just have to say every dog that I personally know that has gotten kennel cough has been vaccinated. I think probably because their immune system is down after having so many vaccines.

Dora and Dash have never had it (Belle did as a puppy) and they have never had it. While they don't go to a groomer, they attend classes weekly, big dog shows regularly, etc.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think this is just a decision you have to make for yourself. But I just have to say every dog that I personally know that has gotten kennel cough has been vaccinated. I think probably because their immune system is down after having so many vaccines.
> 
> Dora and Dash have never had it (Belle did as a puppy) and they have never had it. While they don't go to a groomer, they attend classes weekly, big dog shows regularly, etc.


Yup both Riley & Monte had Kennel cough, they were both only vacinated once though and still got it so in my eye's why bother...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My vet says it only lasts a couple of weeks. He doesn't recommend it. Never had a groomer require it either.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It looks like a lot of information about the Kennel Cough that is drilled into the groomers, trainers, etc., is misleading. It sounds like they are not educated enough about what the kennel cough vaccine can do and does not do.....

I wonder if they are just taking precautions....just in case your dog gets a cough, then you cannot blame it on her.....


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I am just going to find another groomer that does not require the vaccine. I really don't want to give Riley a vaccine that he doesn't need and that isn't particularly effective.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Around here, most groomers require bordatella and the majority of trainers do as well.

Well, it _*is *_a PITB, but it is effective, but only a short-term vaccine. I don't know of any Havs that have had reactions to bordatella, so if you need to use a groomer that requires it, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna and Sedona have had it a few times. They haven't had it in a few years though. My groomer does not require it and the girls have never been boarded so there's really no need.
My breeder stipulated that if it is given, it be given nasally. McKenna did have a reaction to the version given as a shot when she was a pup. Neither girl has had a reaction to the nasal version.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I was told they had to have the vaccine to go to puppy class . My groomers however do not seem to require it . I think they just assume they are up to date on their shots . 
I am not interested in repeating the bortadella shots as I agree I think dogs are over vaccinated and I never board my dogs . 
The groomer I have here in the desert comes to my house . This might be something you might consider . Some groomers who work at Petsmart will freelance on their days off and they will come to you . I was lucky to find a woman who referred me to a wonderful groomer down here in the desert . She comes to the house and the dogs literally adore here and love to be bathed and groomed by her .


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

is there another groomer in the area you can take your dog to? the old groomer i use to take my dog to for the first year suggested he have the shot because his grooming station contained many many dogs. needless to say i never gave my dog that shot and found another groomer who comes to the home. what does your vet suggest?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Vet requires it for boarding. I have only boarded Rosie once due to an emergency with my husband; but will continue to get all vacines that he recommends. I am about pet vacines like I was with my children, If they are required, I get them. In the past, I have had two other little schnazers and they were boarded all the time. The shot never hurt them and I never thought about it. Rosie got the vacine along with all the other ones and never slowed down from the shots.


----------

